# R.I.P Capone



## NappyBoy (Jun 19, 2009)

my sister woke me up with tears in her eyes tellin me capone(rotty) was gone....Man imma miss him he was a hell of a guard dog...imma miss ya buddy he was 8 goin on 9 in december....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very sorry. RIP Capone.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Aw, sorry to hear!! RIP Capone


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

is he dead or is he just gone as in missing? I'm confused


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm so sorry, RIP Capone


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Capone. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Godspeed Capone,


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

that sux my dogs pops was named capone sorry for you loss he was gorgeous R.I.P. CAPONE


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

RIP im sorry for your loss!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of a beautiful pup You will see him again.


----------



## NappyBoy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone and sw he's dead...the vet said he prolly had a heart attack


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

RIP Sweet baby dogs!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

R.I.P. Capone



sw_df27 said:


> is he dead or is he just gone as in missing? I'm confused


Did you even read the thread title when you opened it? It says "R.I.P. Capone". I don't know about you but I don't think that means he ran away.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP Capone. Sorry for your loss, NappyBoy.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear of you loss RIP Capone I lost one of my Rotti's in January he was 6 almost 7 got hit by a car  Their a loyal breed I feel for you Take care and lots of hugs for you and your family


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP Capone... and our prayers and condolences, Nappyboy


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

R.I.P capone


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry you've lost such a g reat buddy. Looks like he had a great student tho. RIP.


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

deepest condolences. had to put my rott down due to cancer about 2 years ago. he was also 8 going on 9, a great guard dog,family member and the first dog i ever owned.
<Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  I have two old dogs myself, 14 and 13 this year, that I fear aren't going to be around a whole lot longer. It's NEVER easy when you lose one!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NappyBoy... my deepest condolences to you. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. R.I.P. Capone. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge, beautiful sweet boy!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes Roxy I did read the title but I also read what was stated under the pic and all it say is 


> my sister woke me up with tears in her eyes tellin me capone(rotty) was gone.


so there for I had to ask. so chill geez some people always looking for an arguement.

Sorry again for your lose and my confusion.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. R.I.P Capone run fast and run free you will never be forgotten.




It is easy to get confussed. I titled a thread once as "My son Pasted" someone thought I meant my son died....thank goodness that was not the case.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe  RIP Capone - What happened?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

R.I.P big guy!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that.
My neighbor had a Rot growing up with that exact name.
Sweetest dog.


----------

